

Australia's Atlassian – a startup headed for a billion dollar IPO - ddri
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/atlassian-the-untold-story-how-two-australian-young-guns-built-a-company-headed-for-a-billion-dollar-ipo-2014-2

======
shangxiao
It's interesting that their top value is "Create useful products that people
lust after"

I've never particularly liked any of their products. My experience with Jira &
Confluence made me want to scratch my eyes out and I only use Bitbucket
because their free unlimited private repositories was what I needed as a
freelance developer.

------
matdrewin
How is Atlassian a "startup"? They've been around for a while now. I think
people need to rethink the term startup.

